# المنتديات الترفيهية > استراحة المنتدى >  >  اختار من 1 الي 20

## خادمة المجتبى

الســـــــلا م ,،,،, هــاااااي ،,،, اللعــبه مــره حـــــلوووه ,،,،
الكل يختار من 1 إلى 20 عشان تعرفون مين شبيهكم من المشاهير0
بس بشرط اللي يختار رقم يقول وشو الرقم ومن يشبه
وتراها لعبه لا تزعلووون 

*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
************


*اخترتو خــلاص*


*************
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
أكـــيــــد
*
*
*
************
قرروا رقم قبل ماتنزلون
**********
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
1- إيشواريا راي


2- جوجو


3-عبلة كامل



4- نادية كرم


5- حليمة بولند

شجون الهاجري



7- شيماء علي


8-شكران مرتجى


9- رقية اللي بطاش ماطاش


10- رجاء الجداوي


11- تاج حيدر


12- بريتني سبيرز


13- زينب العسكري 


14- سيلينا غوميز



15شاكيرا


16- أوبرا


17- فخرية خميس ( فتون اللي بالحيالة )


18-نانسي عجرم


19-إيما واتسون


20- فوزية الدريع

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

انا اخترت 19 ايما وانسون

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

6  ...

يسلمو على الطرح 

موفقه

----------

